# Awesome service



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A couple of weeks ago I had VW Racing springs fitted along with stage 2 map etc to my Golf R,not two happy with the springs as they have only lowered the car by 6mm,so I contacted Awesome yesterday and sent them the before and after measurements,just had a call from John at Awesome saying they will get the car back in and swap them for some H&R springs free of charge,how ever having KW on the TTs and the KW being on offer at the moment I asked about paying the difference and having these fitted,John said that wouldn't be a problem I would just need to pay the difference for the parts 
Fantastic customer service as ever cheers Awesome


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Good service Andy 

Got any pics of the R lowered ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> Good service Andy
> 
> Got any pics of the R lowered ?


It look just the same with the VWRACING springs mate I'll post some when I get the KW coilovers fitted


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Good service Andy
> ...


Forgot to say mate stage 2+ OMG what a difference 363 BHP it's like an animal


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


363 BHP , very useful


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Booked in for Wednesday to have KW coilovers fitted to replace the VWRACING springs


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

See you Wednesday Andy, just glad we could get you sorted!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cheers John be there early doors so get the kettle on :lol:


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I have used Awesome gti for many years for parts for my mk2 golf 16v and i now use them for my TT aswell,there customer service is outstanding!


----------

